# Line painting



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I have noticed recently that the double yellow lines have been repainted on some roads, especially near the roundabout at the bottom of the dual carriageway from Limassol.
Does this mean that the no parking laws are actually going to be upheld at long last?
If not it's such a waste of time and money repainting them!
:confused2:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> I have noticed recently that the double yellow lines have been repainted on some roads, especially near the roundabout at the bottom of the dual carriageway from Limassol.
> Does this mean that the no parking laws are actually going to be upheld at long last?
> If not it's such a waste of time and money repainting them!
> :confused2:


I have always said that upholding the laws and fine the wrongdoers would give the municipalities loads of money to spend on better roads and such


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

It's just a cunning ruse - nice bright yellow lines divert your attention away from the cracks and potholes.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's a great deal of painting including speed limit markings around that we've noticed since we returned from holiday.

I was wondering if it is to smarten the place up ready for the Cultural Year 2017 events. Although by then they may have dulled and blackened quite a bit.

I sincerely hope that Anders is wrong. The last thing we want over here is for the motorist to become a cash cow anything like the ridiculous state of affairs in the UK.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> There's a great deal of painting including speed limit markings around that we've noticed since we returned from holiday.
> 
> I was wondering if it is to smarten the place up ready for the Cultural Year 2017 events. Although by then they may have dulled and blackened quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Pete you have to choose. Either accept that people park like they want or someone do something about it. And I think that in most countries the most effective way is the ways that hurt your pocket. One example. Parking on a disabled parking without permission cost 200 € in Germany. Result, they are always free for people who need them. In Cyprus it is not even a Police thing, it is up to the landowner to see to that only people with permission park there. 

I am sure that this method would free a lot of yellow lines, single and double, of cars. At the same time reduce the number of accidents. 

But that is only my humble opinion


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

The new law states that the POLICE of the traffic division can fine people for parking in the disabled spaces even in supermarket car parks. Excellent news.

Also agree that it would be good if the councils imposed fines for parking on Yellow lines and the pavements.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> The new law states that the POLICE of the traffic division can fine people for parking in the disabled spaces even in supermarket car parks. Excellent news.
> 
> Also agree that it would be good if the councils imposed fines for parking on Yellow lines and the pavements.


Yes I saw that but is it a proposal or already in force?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> The new law states that the POLICE of the traffic division can fine people for parking in the disabled spaces even in supermarket car parks. Excellent news.
> 
> Also agree that it would be good if the councils imposed fines for parking on Yellow lines and the pavements.


I wonder if the councils are allowed? If so, could they resist?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Yes I saw that but is it a proposal or already in force?


Yes as far as I am aware. Full article on it in the Cyprus Living magazine Sept edition.

An €85.00 fine can be given immediately. So if you see it phone the traffic Police.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> I wonder if the councils are allowed? If so, could they resist?


No idea if the council can or cannot. Certainly the traffic police have the authority to impose the fines if they so desire.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Pete you have to choose. Either accept that people park like they want or someone do something about it. And I think that in most countries the most effective way is the ways that hurt your pocket. One example. Parking on a disabled parking without permission cost 200 € in Germany. Result, they are always free for people who need them. In Cyprus it is not even a Police thing, it is up to the landowner to see to that only people with permission park there.
> 
> I am sure that this method would free a lot of yellow lines, single and double, of cars. At the same time reduce the number of accidents.
> 
> But that is only my humble opinion


Well if I have to choose I think my choice is quite clear.

I have no problem in stopping people from illegally parking on disabled bays but I doubt you can provide a scrap of evidence to prove that painting yellow lines reduces accidents except in known black spots. There is no significant traffic problem in Paphos that will be solved by desecrating the streets with paint as has happened in so much of London.

The UK is covered in speed cameras everywhere and they earn a fortune for the government. Do they stop speeding? - of course not, otherwise they would not earn a fortune. Do they reduce accidents? No. They are a means of generating revenue and the few dangerous speeders won't take any notice of them on principle. Hence the number of deaths by young idiots in stolen cars or drunken state remains fairly constant.

Where are the education program programs to gradually teach the avoidance of certain bad driving disciplines, parking habits and other problems such as litter? Far better to introduce these so the majority of people can learn and respond leaving only the less social ones to be punished by fines. 

For the sceptics of eduction programs please note that there have been some effective results from some here which is a contributor to the continuing lowering of the number of fatal accidents on the roads over the last few years.

I truly believe this would be a more effective way for the population here based on it's background and social habits. Things are very different in the northern EU countries like Germany and the UK where a generation has already grown up with rules and fines being the norm.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I've seen them painting the new lines over the last few days. They're doing a good job for the most part though in some spots the lines are a bit wavy, and on the junction where the EAC is, they've kinda messed up one of the "left turn" arrows as it runs over the double yellow lines.

I don't think some new lines on the road will really affect peoples habits though. And for all I've heard about the so called "police crackdown" on people parking on disabled bays and such, I have not actually witnessed this ONCE since it was reported it was happening.

I still see plenty of idiots parking in the disabled bays when they shouldn't be and plenty of other idiots PERIOD. I've witnessed or come across numerous crashes just in the last two weeks alone, the most recent of which was TODAY, at the EAC traffic lights/junction where a blue Mercedes had flattened a Moped. Thankfully no one hurt but looks like the Mercedes was trying to make an illegal U-turn.

This is why I have my dash cam running all the time. I've ordered 2nd dash cam the other day to go at the rear of my car so I can film behind me as well as in front of me. Every time I see an idiot, I save the footage and stick it on YouTube. The police actually complimented me on this a few days ago when I actually witnessed a crash as it happened near Paps and was able to hand the footage over to them. I told them about the YouTube channel and how many idiots I catch performing illegal manovuers and they said they're going to be keeping an eye on my channel henceforth with the view of seeking prosecutions of some of the worst offenders. SCORE!


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

zach21uk said:


> I've seen them painting the new lines over the last few days. They're doing a good job for the most part though in some spots the lines are a bit wavy, and on the junction where the EAC is, they've kinda messed up one of the "left turn" arrows as it runs over the double yellow lines.
> 
> I don't think some new lines on the road will really affect peoples habits though. And for all I've heard about the so called "police crackdown" on people parking on disabled bays and such, I have not actually witnessed this ONCE since it was reported it was happening.
> 
> ...


I find this all very sad. We had a word for people in England who tried to do the work of the traffic police - 'plastic policemen'. Do you really think the police in Cyprus are interested? In Polis we have a 'traffic warden' who rides around on a moped thing blowing on his whistle. Oh, that's a deterrent for bad parking - not! We just get over it and find somewhere safe to park.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> I find this all very sad. We had a word for people in England who tried to do the work of the traffic police - 'plastic policemen'. Do you really think the police in Cyprus are interested?


I do not think having a dash cam really counts as "doing the work of the traffic police" - I look at it as a device for my own safety and piece of mind. With the way Cypriots drive, I am bound to be involved in an accident sometime in the next fourty odd years and I am quite confident that when that happens, it won't be my fault. With the dash cam, it won't just be a case of my word against theirs. I'll have actual admissible evidence.

As for uploading footage of bad / idiotic drivers to YouTube, well I consider that a slim chance at improving the driving habits of those drivers here in Cyprus. Naming and shaming so to speak. Cypriots absolutely HATE it when someone pisses on their honor or shames them. So if even one person happens to see the footage and changes their driving habit, thats a result in my book.



southcoastlady said:


> Do you really think the police in Cyprus are interested?


Yes. The police ARE gradually cracking down on the idiots but they cannot be everywhere at once. Footage from dashcams offers them a way to view and prosecute drivers who commit serious traffic offenses that they'd normally be able to do nothing about due to not having witnessed it.

In the case of the crash I witnessed the other day, each driver was blaming the other and until I handed over my dashcam footage it a case of one persons word against the other. Not so after the police viewed and copied my footage as they were able to place who was at fault.

This isn't the only positive interaction I've had with the traffic police here recently. A few weeks ago I witnessed a car driving along the road where the rear left wheel was severely "wobbling". I was seriously concerned for the wellbeing of the driver (as if the wheel were to come off at high speed, the car could easily loose control) but was unable to grab her attention and warn her. When I got home, I reviewed the footage, got the make, model and license plate number of the vehicle and then spoke to a VERY NICE gentleman in the traffic police on the phone who took the details, found the drivers detailed and contacted her to inform her of the issue. He then called me back 10 minutes later and told me that the driver was very grateful and was previously unaware of the issue. No one else had gone to the effort to get a warning to her and she used that vehicle to drive her kids around. 

So, call it what you want but it takes almost no effort from me to assist in matters such as these and I believe it DOES make a difference. I'm not the only one with this mentality as I have been seeing far far more vehicles lately with dash cams installed.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Counting other people's sins does not make you a saint ...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I never at any point said or insinuated at that it did. I just pointed out that naming & shaming bad drivers and assisting police with their inquiries takes a minimal amount of time and effort and it does make a difference.

I'm just trying to make my country a little bit safer at the end of the day.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> I never at any point said or insinuated at that it did. I just pointed out that naming & shaming bad drivers and assisting police with their inquiries takes a minimal amount of time and effort and it does make a difference. I'm just trying to make my country a little bit safer at the end of the day.


I think all the things you & Liz do are very sweet, Zach. Cyprus is lucky to have two young people like you wanting to live there. PS under what name do you post the YouTube videos?


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Counting other people's sins does not make you a saint ...


I don't think that was a very charitable comment either!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Rema said:


> I don't think that was a very charitable comment either!


To be quite honest I couldn't care less whether you think my comment is charitable or not. One or two of the self-righteous brigade on this lovely forum could do with developing a sense of humour. The thought of someone going round Paphos videoing other people's driving errors and "shaming" them (and boasting about it) makes me want to ...

And before the humourless brigade descend to criticise, I care deeply about road safety and driving standards in Cyprus (my home for the last thee years) so much so that I have undertaken intensive advanced driving instruction with RoADAR, and will take my advanced driving test with them shortly.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> The thought of someone going round Paphos videoing other people's driving errors and "shaming" them (and boasting about it) makes me want to ...


Makes you want to what? 

I don't think that naming and shaming bad drivers is any different than say, operating a neighbourhood watch and alerting people to threats in ones area. 

In this case, its not a neighbourhood watch but a "bad / dangerous driver" watch. And your damn right that I'll boast about it and even encourage others to do the same because if more people did it, the idiots on the roads would start to take notice and change their habits! There is nothing wrong with identifying bad drivers and alerting others or the authorities about it.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Makes you want to what?
> 
> I don't think that naming and shaming bad drivers is any different than say, operating a neighbourhood watch and alerting people to threats in ones area.
> 
> In this case, its not a neighbourhood watch but a "bad / dangerous driver" watch. And your damn right that I'll boast about it and even encourage others to do the same because if more people did it, the idiots on the roads would start to take notice and change their habits! There is nothing wrong with identifying bad drivers and alerting others or the authorities about it.


I rest my case.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

zach21uk said:


> Makes you want to what?
> 
> I don't think that naming and shaming bad drivers is any different than say, operating a neighbourhood watch and alerting people to threats in ones area.
> 
> In this case, its not a neighbourhood watch but a "bad / dangerous driver" watch. And your damn right that I'll boast about it and even encourage others to do the same because if more people did it, the idiots on the roads would start to take notice and change their habits! There is nothing wrong with identifying bad drivers and alerting others or the authorities about it.


Two objections to your posts… one is you refer this to your country - maybe - but this is now our home so please include us.

Second - you are very ready to refer to 'idiots' with reference to driving. Tell me - please - what gives you the right or qualification to refer to people as 'idiots'? Polis has its more than fair share of drivers who are unsure of where to go, understand unclear road signs and markings. As I have said before - get over it, make allowances and remember when we first arrived. Confused, lost, and needing our mummy!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Two objections to your posts… one is you refer this to your country - maybe - but this is now our home so please include us.


I didn't mean to imply that you were not included. I was referring to the fact that I am Cypriot myself.



southcoastlady said:


> Second - you are very ready to refer to 'idiots' with reference to driving. Tell me - please - what gives you the right or qualification to refer to people as 'idiots'?


I have the right to my opinion and as for qualification: two years off-road pre-driving which allowed me to pass my driving test one month after turning 17, and completed pass plus a month after that. 22 months long distance driving up and down the UK from ages 17-19 and then completed advanced driving courses and tactical driving courses some years later with the Metropolitan Police. No accidents or even bumps in my entire ten years driving. I also hold a private hire license and am a qualified bus driver (which includes a lot of training on keeping your passengers safe!). Suffice it to say that I am more qualified than the average driver.



southcoastlady said:


> Polis has its more than fair share of drivers who are unsure of where to go, understand unclear road signs and markings. As I have said before - get over it, make allowances and remember when we first arrived. Confused, lost, and needing our mummy!


Being unsure where to go gives no one the right to break traffic laws or create hazards and dangerous situations for other drivers. 

Why should I have to make allowances and/or justify other drivers putting MY life (and the life of others innocents) in danger? Do not forget that these people are operating multi-ton hunks of metal that can be quite deadly!!

Traffic laws exist to create a safe and hazard-free driving experience for us all and anyone who violates that deserves to be penalized or punished. Period.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

zach21uk said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you were not included. I was referring to the fact that I am Cypriot myself.
> 
> Actually Zach (and Anders) I am very tired of all this childish conversation with the 'who gets the last word' so - in the words of someone…. I'm out of here.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Actually Zach (and Anders) I am very tired of all this childish conversation with the 'who gets the last word' so - in the words of someone…. I'm out of here.


You asked a question. I answered. There was no childish "getting the last word in"..........


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am closing this thread as it is getting personal.


----------

